

Internet idiots - babyshake
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/11/14/internetIdiots.html

======
run4yourlives
A giant ad hominem blog post is not worthy of Winer nor this forum.

(And I actually somewhat agree with him)

~~~
ram1024
i disagree. there will always be advertising on any consumable medium,
internet or otherwise.

unless he's saying viewer eyeballs are worth ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, there will
always be people willing to pay for that exposure.

it's never going away, no matter how much people dislike it. unless
legislation is passed AGAINST it... think that will happen?

~~~
run4yourlives
Yes, I have those same concerns and feelings. The fact that he calls you an
idiot is why I don't figure it should be on this site.

~~~
ram1024
Yes! EVERYONE calls me an idiot, he gets no special privileges with his
generic attacks

------
unalone
Since when did Winer start whining so much when people criticized him? He used
to be a really respected name. Now he's asking like a child.

~~~
blasdel
He's always been a petulant git

